# BYU vs. Wyoming



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

The Thursday odds have the Cougars in this game by 10.5, so 11 points to the betting man. 

I have a special request this week - can we please just talk about the BYU vs. Wyoming football game? Can we leave independence/Heaps/1984/Utah went to a BCS game out of this thread and just talk about this game?

I think the Cougars win this one and I think they win within the spread.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I can't even talk about Heaps getting sacked?


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Coyoteslayer what part of no talk about heaps do you not understand. Although I think its is hard to talk about a football team without talking about its qurterback. Unless you just want to talk about their defense, which would be a short topic of discussion. In the end I think the Y will lose, I think they have lost all their steam for the season and are just waitng for next season.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Coyoteslayer what part of no talk about heaps do you not understand.


Easy there little man :lol: :lol: What are we in pre-school where we can't talk about these things?

Maybe I hurt your feelings :lol: :lol: -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-

BTW, Huntingbuddy, Dodger said only the Wyoming/BYU game. Heaps is playing in the game so why is he off limits?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I guess I should have been more clear. My point was to talk about the game, not just about the quarterback.

This isn't going too well so far.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, consider that the last two meetings BYU beat the pokes by more than 50. So this year, taking 40 points away from my beloved Cougars seems about ....right?


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Maybe I hurt your feelings :lol: :lol: -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


Don't flatter yourself


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

The Pokes are terrible... BYU is terrible... I'm in Oregon (where they play good football by the way) but I'll probably be walking my in laws boxers on the beach. This game is nonexistant outside of Provo and Laramie. Oh and Heaps.... yeah, he sucks too. CS, you don't hurt anyones feelings but you're like a mix of ****leburr and ********.... 

Ok, that was gay that the site edited out the funny part of my statement... but use your imaginations (no, not the elders quorum ones) and you'll understand where I was going with that. Anyway CS, I'm not hating on you for being the way you are, just an admission that I recognize your talent for pot stirring.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, maybe we'll try again next week to have a thread that's just about the GAME. 

Enjoy the beach RR.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

BYU is bad, but Wyoming is a lot worse, this should be a confidence builder for the cougars.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I give BYU the nod in this game, but I don't think they cover the spread. Wyoming is better this year, so I wouldn't be surprised to see them win. I hope BYU wins.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Everyone is gunning for the Cougars this year because they are down. It is a chance for Wyoming to put a notch in the old belt. They will be ready to play. They will win the game on turnovers. Yes, BYU is that bad.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

This will be the beginning of hope...Byu will score 25 points and have 300 yards passing, win by 17 and suckers like me will begin to think maybe we have figured it out.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

The beach was good... but its raining here now. Keeping this just on the topic of the game... I thought Wyoming was better last year. This year the Cougs win but they're so bad I'd be surprised if they cover the spread. Even Wyoming fans I'm friends with acknowledge that the Pokes define excrement this year so it'll be like BYU beating USU.... oh, wait.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Well BYU pulled it off they beat Wyoming. I actually heard the score on the police scanner for Provo. Lol. Good job Cougs.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

It was a pretty exciting game. It shouldn't have been. But it was. 

Heaps made a couple of great passes at the end of the game that looked really good. The defense really came through when they needed to.

I think I was most impressed with Brian Karyia. He's not the biggest guy, and he's not the quickest guy, but he's got a lot of heart. He made a difference in that game. 

The offense needs to follow his lead and step up their game too. Specifically, the receiving core needs to step it up and catch the ball. They are lucky this week that the defense hauled them up the hill today.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Good guess on BYU's score getter done.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah - but the 300 yards passing (whoops) and win by 17 (whoops) weren't so close. I was at the game - still wish it would be aired out some more, but I think it is due to lack of open receivers. The only time I saw open receivers that he didn't pass to - were when he threw that awful pick. Hoffman had beaten his man deep, and the dump to the running back would have been great - if he threw to the RB rather than def. They just can't get separation.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

gitterdone81 said:


> Yeah - but the 300 yards passing (whoops) and win by 17 (whoops) weren't so close. I was at the game - still wish it would be aired out some more, but I think it is due to lack of open receivers. The only time I saw open receivers that he didn't pass to - were when he threw that awful pick. Hoffman had beaten his man deep, and the dump to the running back would have been great - if he threw to the RB rather than def. They just can't get separation.


Interesting, those are things I couldn't see on the "high quality" MTN broadcast.

I think the coaches are nervous to let him air it out. In the interview after the game Heaps said he was trying to get the coaches to let him air it out a little more. He hit those two nice throws at the end, which were great to see. But he missed a lot of throws still too. I think the ones he hit will improve his confidence and the coaches might let him try to air it out a little more.

With the number of times BYU has tried to hit the fade route, I say when they finally hit it, the Cougars will be back in business.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

It was nice to see Heaps get another TD. Is that two now. :shock: :lol: :lol:. I think the QB Pete Thomas for CSU is better than Jake Heaps after watching them both play. Both freshman so its a fair assessment.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

59-6 makes CSU's quarterback good... at all? Wow.... I thought it just meant both were terrible...


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I was more impressed with the bear hug that the BYU defender gave the Wy receiver at the end of the game than anything.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I was more impressed with the bear hug that the BYU defender gave the Wy receiver at the end of the game than anything.


Yeah that should have been called against BYU and then maybe the outcome of the game would have been a little different.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

People see what they want to see.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

IMHO, Wyoming got hosed by a few calls. Both teams got bad calls, but Wyoming got more bad calls. It was not a well officiated game. I'm not sure it changed the outcome, but you never know. Football is such a game of momentum, its hard to tell. This leaves the last two BYU home games suspect in the officiating. And that sucks. I don't like any game where the officials screw up like that- even if it favors my team. Just sucks.

Now, anyone know the line on the BYU game this week? They are playing BYE. I don't know how good they are. I'm just hoping our boys in Blue don't lose this one.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to BYU, it should be a confidence builder.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Congrats to BYU, it should be a confidence builder.


What... the knowledge they've got officials who according to Austin Collie are "living right" or the fact that they've got a BYE week coming up? :lol: I didn't see the game... apparently the Mountain blacked out the game for the west coast. :? It was on the DirectTV list but was shown as not available.

Gary, you know how some folks say you play up or down to your competition.... well do you think it affects officiating too? Like if teams are playing really well, making it easy on the refs then do the calls appear to be more accurate? It would seem to me that if you're in the middle of a horrible matchup that you'd either begin to lose interest, or just not be as careful/watchful as you'd be if the game actually meant something. I don't know, maybe thats extremely little faith in the officials...but like you said, thats two BYU games won that are questionable at best because of the officiating.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

gitterdone81 said:


> People see what they want to see.


 The announcer saw it


----------

